# The Importance of a Sniffy Spot



## Catscankim (Mar 10, 2021)

Purposely titled for the "titles and my strange mind" thread

Anyway. I always have soap in a cooler bag wherever I go. I was previously purposely making a hole to smell soap with the shrink wrapping. Then after people started putting their noses all up in the soap sniffy spot, and some people complaining about it because of covid, I started wrapping them with no opening to smell, and a little ziplock baggie with a sample to smell.

Soaps are not selling this way. I had a really pretty drop swirl Cucumber Melon soap...the girl was looking at it, it looked like Miami Dolphins colors...she wanted it for her room at home, but couldn't smell it. I gave her a baggie with a sample of the same soap from the same batch to sniff....she still wouldn't buy it. I'm like "ok, rip off the friggen packaging kim". 

I did, just a little piece off the bottom, and she smelled and bought two bars.

I had (same night, tonight), another girl that wanted some charcoal bars. No sniffy spot on my bars. I had two smells...lavender EO and Rosemary Mint FO. She didn't want them without being able to smell them even though I had samples of them both. I even offered her to take one of the samples to the bathroom to try one. I opened one full sized bar, and she bought both: one of each. I'm like no, this one smells like Rosemary Mint...She didn't care, took one of each without smelling them both. Weird.

So I'm thinking...do I make a sniffy spot on all of them, or do I make one or two with holes...then hand them the ones without the hole so they don't actually get soaps with everybody elses noses on them? It kinda pisses me off when people put their noses on my soap, but I do the same thing LOL


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 10, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> Purposely titled for the "titles and my strange mind" thread
> 
> Anyway. I always have soap in a cooler bag wherever I go. I was previously purposely making a hole to smell soap with the shrink wrapping. Then after people started putting their noses all up in the soap sniffy spot, and some people complaining about it because of covid, I started wrapping them with no opening to smell, and a little ziplock baggie with a sample to smell.
> 
> ...


So annoying! We will never create the perfect workaround for John Q. Public. Just remember were part of that


----------



## Jersey Girl (Mar 10, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> Purposely titled for the "titles and my strange mind" thread
> 
> Anyway. I always have soap in a cooler bag wherever I go. I was previously purposely making a hole to smell soap with the shrink wrapping. Then after people started putting their noses all up in the soap sniffy spot, and some people complaining about it because of covid, I started wrapping them with no opening to smell, and a little ziplock baggie with a sample to smell.
> 
> ...



Don’t have any real advice...people are strange, but I did take advantage of the thread title...thank you!


----------



## TheGecko (Mar 10, 2021)

You could buy some soap boxes that have the cut outs and then put some a slightly thinner bar of the soap in them.  Put a label on the box that say 'tester soap'.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 10, 2021)

I wrap my soap in Decorative paper. I have a sample out the front in real cellophane that you can smell the scent through. I’ve got a sticker with “display only” on the cellphone soap which I swap with each batch to make sure the soap in the display one is identical to the wrapped soap and people still buy the cellophane wrapped soap! Go figure.


----------



## amd (Mar 11, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> So I'm thinking...do I make a sniffy spot on all of them, or do I make one or two with holes...then hand them the ones without the hole so they don't actually get soaps with everybody elses noses on them? It kinda pisses me off when people put their noses on my soap, but I do the same thing LOL


My soaps are shrink wrapped in a band, so two ends are exposed. With the awareness of Covid, and that everyone puts the soap against their nose where germs live, what I started doing is making smelly cups. I use a deli cup with a lid (the little 1oz condiment size, I can get a decent size pack for $8 on Amazon), place half a cotton ball or a paper towel square in the cup and add 10-15 drops of the fragrance. Add an address label to the top and you have a smelly cup that even folks with masks can smell without getting their nose in other people's business. I've done two shows this way, and probably about 80% of the people who come to my booth have no problems using the smelly cups. I do have the soaps out so they can be admired, and people (particularly those who don't wear masks as my state does not have a mandate) will pick those up to smell them so I always offer to grab a "clean" bar when a customer purchases.

No matter how hard you try, you cannot make everyone care about germs. You can only try to help those who do.

Oh, and I do also remind customers that the smelly cups are undiluted fragrance, so when someone says "wow that's strong" I can tell them the soap isn't that strong.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Mar 14, 2021)

In general, what I’m getting from this discussion is that potential buyers want to check the qualities of the soaps visually and with their noses. For the buyer who only needed to smell one soap, maybe that was enough to convince them of the quality of the FOs you’re using, e.g. they didn’t get a fake or chemical odor.


----------



## jcandleattic (Mar 15, 2021)

My advice is mainly for craft shows, but I wrap all of my soaps completely in shrink wrap with the label on the front, however, for the set I have out to sell, I have the thinner butt end that my cutter leaves, as the "sample" - it's anywhere from 1/4" - 1/2" and looks the same as the rest of the bars, and that's the one they can pick up, man handle, sniff, etc., and then they buy the wrapped full sized bar. Maybe you can do something like this?


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 15, 2021)

I never had sniffy holes in my shrink wrap. When I cut my soaps I always have two thin end cuts that I wrap, label, leaving the ends open. Today with Covid I would probably keep the samples and hand them to the customer after wiping them off with alcohol wipes. I have always spritzed my lotion sample pumps and open containers of balms with alcohol. I would just inform my customers the packaged soaps will smell stronger when unwrapped.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 15, 2021)

I'f it were me' I'd make samples for sniffy's that they keep. Covid Is Scary & Passed To One Another Through Several Routs, One being direct contact w/ body fluids. So defiantly no sniffy on soap Customers would purchase. Infact I wouldn't want customers touching the soap for sale. cause thats how covid is spread' Hands to Face.  But thats me & my perspective.  If I saw a person walk up and pick up a soap to look at or sniff' I wouldent want to touch it after. Cause of covid. Makes it hard for a vender. UGH


----------



## Rsapienza (Mar 16, 2021)

I sell bars with just a cigar band. Most of the batches have a sample end cut, (some get lost in my travels)  LOL
I have sanitizer at my table and I keep alcohol in a spray bottle and spritz soaps that have been handled. 
I don't really understand the theory that I have often seen that selling soaps unwrapped is reckless and/or irresponsible. The virus can live on shrink wrap as well. 
I suppose everyone does what works for them and their tribe


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2021)

My customer base would not buy unwrapped soaps, and many told me it was the reason they came to my booth. Just something to think about.


----------



## Rsapienza (Mar 16, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> My customer base would not buy unwrapped soaps, and many told me it was the reason they came to my booth. Just something to think about.


Oh, I have gone back and forth with it. I haven't had 1 mention of it. It's so strange how different areas are so different when it comes to this virus. I will never understand. 
Correct me if I'm wrong and I mean this in all seriousness, wrapping them doesn't prevent the spread so what really is the difference? Covid can live on the wrap as easy as the naked soap, can't it? Our produce isn't wrapped. We still buy it. I just don't see the logic, but maybe there's something I'm missing.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 16, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> I'f it were me' I'd make samples for sniffy's that they keep. Covid Is Scary & Passed To One Another Through Several Routs, One being direct contact w/ body fluids. So defiantly no sniffy on soap Customers would purchase. Infact I wouldn't want customers touching the soap for sale. cause thats how covid is spread' Hands to Face.  But thats me & my perspective.  If I saw a person walk up and pick up a soap to look at or sniff' I wouldent want to touch it after. Cause of covid. Makes it hard for a vender. UGH


I must be one of those people who would not care. If someone touches a soap and I want to buy it after they put it down, I'm picking it up anyway. The germs would be on the surface so why not rinse it under running hot water and let it air dry? It's not like it's prepared food and the customer had their face all over it before leaving it alone- it's soap. And if the product is wrapped, I'll just wipe it off like I do everything else when I get home and sanitize it that way.


----------



## earlene (Mar 16, 2021)

It doesn't matter what we buy, someone has touched it before us.  Don't we wash our hands after handling things?  I just picked up groceries yesterday that countless others have touched before it ever even got to the store to be placed on the shelves by another number of employees and then taken from the shelf and put into bags and then carried outside in bins to my car at the pick-up area, and put inside of my trunk.  It is called no-contact shopping, but really there is still some contact; I had to open my window to verify who I was so they could give me the correct order.  But the hand-to-product contact was in no way diminished.  

Do I still handle the products the same as I would had I been inside the store and putting them into my cart and walking through check-out? Of course I do. It is my personal responsibility to protect myself and my husband by properly handling these things and doing safe food preparation, such as cleaning fresh produce prior to utilizing. Or letting the dry goods in packages sit long enough to allow the CoVid virus to die of starvation. Either way, it all comes down to the consumer's responsibility to wash their own hands as necessary.

But, that doesn't mean I want to buy unwrapped soap.  I don't.  When I go into a store that sells unwrapped soap, I might touch it, but I won't buy it.  I do touch and purchase unwrapped produce, though.  Go figure.  It's just a thing.


----------



## Rsapienza (Mar 16, 2021)

earlene said:


> But, that doesn't mean I want to buy unwrapped soap. I don't. When I go into a store that sells unwrapped soap, I might touch it, but I won't buy it. I do touch and purchase unwrapped produce, though. Go figure. It's just a thing.



But, do you feel this way because of Covid, or has this always been your stance on unwrapped soaps?


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 16, 2021)

I know the "eww" factor is there when thinking of someone touching your soap. Just a thought...soap is what we use to kill the virus. I'm sure there's far more important research to be done than how long the virus lasts on a bar of soap but it has been determined that it lasts on plastic.


----------



## dibbles (Mar 16, 2021)

One big difference with soap - people just can't seem to keep from putting it right up to their nose and sniffing it - sometimes more than once if they really like it. I've never seen someone do that with a head of broccoli.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 16, 2021)

Arimara said:


> I must be one of those people who would not care. If someone touches a soap and I want to buy it after they put it down, I'm picking it up anyway. The germs would be on the surface so why not rinse it under running hot water and let it air dry? It's not like it's prepared food and the customer had their face all over it before leaving it alone- it's soap. And if the product is wrapped, I'll just wipe it off like I do everything else when I get home and sanitize it that way.


Though we differ in opinions right wrong or indifferent' its our opinion's.


----------



## TashaBird (Mar 16, 2021)

I wrap my soaps in small clear cellophane bags and use a hole punch on two corners for folks to be able to smell. I’m just about to do my first market and trying to figure out how to deal with this. I don’t have sample ends of every kind of soap. But, I have some, and I have samples people can have. I think I’ll let them smell the corners and wipe them down, for now, and see how it goes. Maybe I’ll try and find some containers for smelling bits. Maybe a clear salt shaker with holes?


----------



## Angie Gail (Mar 16, 2021)

I use thin shrink wrap that you can smell through. So it's completely covered. I get it here: shrink wrap


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 16, 2021)

TashaBird said:


> I wrap my soaps in small clear cellophane bags and use a hole punch on two corners for folks to be able to smell. I’m just about to do my first market and trying to figure out how to deal with this. I don’t have sample ends of every kind of soap. But, I have some, and I have samples people can have. I think I’ll let them smell the corners and wipe them down, for now, and see how it goes. Maybe I’ll try and find some containers for smelling bits. Maybe a clear salt shaker with holes?


What I do w/ my wrapped soap' some I shrink, sample size too. I use a hole puncher & punch a few holes in it top & bottom before sealing, you really cant see the holes but you can smell the soap .  



dibbles said:


> One big difference with soap - people just can't seem to keep from putting it right up to their nose and sniffing it - sometimes more than once if they really like it. I've never seen someone do that with a head of broccoli.


Very true' when shopping at a "Grocery Store" the chances of someone picking up a item sniffing it' laying it back down for the next person to do the same w/ in a few minutes are slim to none.  unless it's a Body Product' Or Fruit' Ive seen ppl smell Cantaloupe. In any case we know to sanitize our hands' then wash once home.  It's different at a open market. Youll get several ppl wanting to know what your looking at & do the same! Human Behavior looking for that next great item for a great price. Only Hope Ya'll have a flock of customers wanting to buy your product.


----------



## earlene (Mar 16, 2021)

Rsapienza said:


> But, do you feel this way because of Covid, or has this always been your stance on unwrapped soaps?


No, it's pretty much always been my stance on unwrapped soaps.  I believe I care more about the dust build-up and damage from being banged around or dropped on the floor (esthetics, in other words) than I do about if other people touched bare soap.  Just as many people may have touched the wrapping on the soap, right?

My point is that it is not based on Infection Control beliefs because I know better than to believe that will make any difference in protecting me as a consumer from contaminants.  What makes the difference is that I am responsible for washing my own hands.  

And why do I feel that way?  Does CoVid have anything to do with that?  No.  I am a nurse; handwashing and infection prevention is trained into nurses in a way that could border on making us OCD about it, and for good reason, of course.  Ask any newly graduated or working hospital nurse, and even retired nurses, about how they set up their kitchen counters on either side of the kitchen sink and you may hear something like, "this is the clean side and this is the dirty side".  Those things become a habit for nurses and can easily last a lifetime.  (Of course, it can also drive their families nuts.)

So that's probably a good part of why I feel that for contaminant spread purposes, it doesn't matter as much if something is excessively packaged, minimally packaged or not packaged at all.   As long as I follow proper hygiene measures, I won't be infected by whatever product I touch.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 16, 2021)

One thing probably most of us would agree on Covid has changed our world in many ways. Some for the better some for the worse.  We make necessary adjustment moving forward.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 16, 2021)

Rsapienza said:


> Oh, I have gone back and forth with it. I haven't had 1 mention of it. It's so strange how different areas are so different when it comes to this virus. I will never understand.
> Correct me if I'm wrong and I mean this in all seriousness, wrapping them doesn't prevent the spread so what really is the difference? Covid can live on the wrap as easy as the naked soap, can't it? Our produce isn't wrapped. We still buy it. I just don't see the logic, but maybe there's something I'm missing.


I have not sold since Covid but my method would not change. It was very seldom anyone touched my wrapped bars of soap since the samples sat on top, It was the nose touching a bar of soap that grossed people out. I have wrapped all my soaps since the first day I started selling soaps.



earlene said:


> But, that doesn't mean I want to buy unwrapped soap.  I don't.  When I go into a store that sells unwrapped soap, I might touch it, but I won't buy it.  I do touch and purchase unwrapped produce, though.  Go figure.  It's just a thing.


Touching a wrapper others touched was not the issue because they could go home and unwrap the soap. Ninety percent of my customers would not consider giving an unwrapped soap as a gift and at my holiday market, my customers purchased large amounts of soaps for gifts.

@earlene my youngest daughter is not a nurse but she is a germaphobe with good reason and basically sets her kitchen up the same way. After sanitizing her clean side she lays down fresh paper she uses to cover her counters then sanitizes her paper. She immune comprised due to some of her meds.


----------



## soapmaker (Mar 16, 2021)

Along with this conversation about soap, there is an excellent thread in the Craft Fairs & Shows Forum. I never plan to go back to lotion pumps for sampling after @Misschief posted her solution. Thank you @Misschief !
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07GNG1VD4/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 16, 2021)

Rsapienza said:


> I sell bars with just a cigar band. Most of the batches have a sample end cut, (some get lost in my travels)  LOL
> I have sanitizer at my table and I keep alcohol in a spray bottle and spritz soaps that have been handled.
> I don't really understand the theory that I have often seen that selling soaps unwrapped is reckless and/or irresponsible. The virus can live on shrink wrap as well.
> I suppose everyone does what works for them and their tribe


I don't touch my soap with my hands ever.  I use gloves from the moment it comes out of the mold to when I wrap it in paper or real cellophane.  I wouldn't buy unwrapped soap and I know that if I was to buy handmade soap I'd hope that the maker would be as hygienic as they could be.  Maybe it's part of the reason why I make my own soap because I wouldn't like the thought of someone else touching my soap. It's also an effort to fight DOS for me. 

I guess I want my customers to have soap as perfect as can be.  
It has nothing to do with covid.  

I agree with Earlene.  I sanitise my hands and trolley before I go into the supermarket and after. Our check out people sanitise their hands between every customer and the shelf stackers regularly sanitise their hands.  We don't even have covid in my area but I still do this and am grateful that the supermarket has safe policies that they follow.


----------



## Rsapienza (Mar 17, 2021)

Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. There is definitely a market for naked soaps as well as wrapped. I guess I don't quite get the opinion that it's disgusting or unsanitary. It's soap. It can be rinsed. We don't really know how that wrapped soap was handled prior to being wrapped. Yet, we, as a society, will go out to eat or order takeout and eat food that was prepared by a stranger in who knows what kind of kitchen. We'll order a cocktail at a bar with an olive, lime, or cherry that most likely that bartender did not glove up before putting it in our drink. Things that make ya go hmmmm. Our uniqueness is what keeps our world interesting. It would be very boring if we were all identical


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 17, 2021)

Rsapienza said:


> Different strokes for different folks, I suppose. There is definitely a market for naked soaps as well as wrapped. I guess I don't quite get the opinion that it's disgusting or unsanitary. It's soap. It can be rinsed. We don't really know how that wrapped soap was handled prior to being wrapped. Yet, we, as a society, will go out to eat or order takeout and eat food that was prepared by a stranger in who knows what kind of kitchen. We'll order a cocktail at a bar with an olive, lime, or cherry that most likely that bartender did not glove up before putting it in our drink. Things that make ya go hmmmm. Our uniqueness is what keeps our world interesting. It would be very boring if we were all identical


In Australia (and I’m sure you do in the US too) we have health and safety laws that ensure our food and drink served at a licensed restaurant or bar are hygienically prepared and served.


----------



## Rsapienza (Mar 17, 2021)

penelopejane said:


> In Australia (and I’m sure you do in the US too) we have health and safety laws that ensure our food and drink served at a licensed restaurant or bar are hygienically prepared and served.



Yes, however, I think we all know that laws of any sort, are not always followed. Restaurants fail inspections all the time.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 17, 2021)

Rsapienza said:


> Yes, however, I think we all know that laws of any sort, are not always followed. Restaurants fail inspections all the time.


I can attest. I still remember a college that was known for it's Culinary criteria was shut down for having more health code violations than most (if not any) of the immediate NYC boroughs restaurants ever had.


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 19, 2021)

At the hospital, nothing grosses me out more (more so than covid) than nail fungus and pink eye. If I were ever at a market and somebody with nail fungus or gloopy eyes picked up one of my soaps wrapped or not, I'd probably be like "keep it" LOL.

@earlene not all nurses are created equal when it comes to germs.."scrub the hub" is almost non-existent anymore. And plugging a detached IV into an empty hub is common. I carry caps in my pocket just to put on after I have disconnected an iv. Everybody knows it was me that had to fiddle with a patient's iv because there is a red cap on the tubing. Also nothing urks me more than seeing somebody swab an iv site with alcohol, then feel for the vein with their finger after. Sure sometimes you need to feel it again, but then I swab it again.

A couple of years ago I started to get into the bad habit of not swabbing the iv connector, then one day the patient that I had yelled at me to "scrub the hub". I apologized for my bad habit, then she told me that she was our infection control nurse. Sure as day, I never neglected doing that again LOL.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 19, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> At the hospital, nothing grosses me out more (more so than covid) than nail fungus and pink eye. If I were ever at a market and somebody with nail fungus or gloopy eyes picked up one of my soaps wrapped or not, I'd probably be like "keep it" LOL.
> 
> @earlene not all nurses are created equal when it comes to germs.."scrub the hub" is almost non-existent anymore. And plugging a detached IV into an empty hub is common. I carry caps in my pocket just to put on after I have disconnected an iv. Everybody knows it was me that had to fiddle with a patient's iv because there is a red cap on the tubing. Also nothing urks me more than seeing somebody swab an iv site with alcohol, then feel for the vein with their finger after. Sure sometimes you need to feel it again, but then I swab it again.
> 
> A couple of years ago I started to get into the bad habit of not swabbing the iv connector, then one day the patient that I had yelled at me to "scrub the hub". I apologized for my bad habit, then she told me that she was our infection control nurse. Sure as day, I never neglected doing that again LOL.


Love your explanation of unsanitary practices exist even at the front of Health Care Workers. 

When I had my Recent "Covid Test" the nurse didnt change her cloves after the last PT, I asked her "Did you change your gloves?" I knew she didnt' her reply " no this "HAND SANITIZER"  is all thats needed' as she proceded to rub it all over her Used Gloves! "she said we are instructed to do this to save on glove usage"!. Can you even imagine ?.  I guess our county  wanted to "Kill Off The Masses". 
 I instructed her to change her gloves or I'll leave. Then told her you are spreading God knows what between the Pt's hand sanitizer or not.  She didn't like my opinion.


----------



## earlene (Mar 19, 2021)

I guess I have to admit you are both right, *Kim* &* Peachy*.  I must admit, some nurses I worked with were more diligent at infection control than others, but all the others knew who was 'sloppy' and who was fastidious.  Those things did not go unnoticed or undocumented, as I can attest to as someone who had to document &/or re-train nurses who broke protocol.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 19, 2021)

earlene said:


> I guess I have to admit you are both right, *Kim* &* Peachy*.  I must admit, some nurses I worked with were more diligent at infection control than others, but all the others knew who was 'sloppy' and who was fastidious.  Those things did not go unnoticed or undocumented, as I can attest to as someone who had to document &/or re-train nurses who broke protocol.


The training stays for life W/ many health care workers.  When I read your post your kitchen is set up one side is for clean the other for needs to be cleaned, makes me think of my own sanitary protocol especially while making soap' "no cross contamination" .


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 20, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Love your explanation of unsanitary practices exist even at the front of Health Care Workers.
> 
> When I had my Recent "Covid Test" the nurse didnt change her cloves after the last PT, I asked her "Did you change your gloves?" I knew she didnt' her reply " no this "HAND SANITIZER"  is all thats needed' as she proceded to rub it all over her Used Gloves! "she said we are instructed to do this to save on glove usage"!. Can you even imagine ?.  I guess our county  wanted to "Kill Off The Masses".
> I instructed her to change her gloves or I'll leave. Then told her you are spreading God knows what between the Pt's hand sanitizer or not.  She didn't like my opinion.


The only reason that I have seen anybody sanitize their gloves was to chsnge their gown/take off their gloves. And it's not a protocol, we just started doing it for extra protection for ourselves....not to touch a patient in between contact. That's disgusting. There has never been a shortage of gloves, I don't know why they were trying to conserve supplies.

edit...and we don't have a shortage of supplies anymore. I am glad you spoke up


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Mar 23, 2021)

Catscankim said:


> The only reason that I have seen anybody sanitize their gloves was to chsnge their gown/take off their gloves. And it's not a protocol, we just started doing it for extra protection for ourselves....not to touch a patient in between contact. That's disgusting. There has never been a shortage of gloves, I don't know why they were trying to conserve supplies.
> 
> edit...and we don't have a shortage of supplies anymore. I am glad you spoke up


Right' and this was through the "COUNTY HEALTH DEPT" I spend close to $ 800.00 monthly for medical insh for hubby & I & my Dr. was instructed to have all his PT's go to County for Covid Test.  To make matters worse' these ppl that were accepted for this covid test was potential covid positive PT's. I had to sign on line answer  numerous questions & if my answers fell into so many red signs symptoms then I could get tested.  

I dont have a problem w/ "County Health Care" its fantastic its available for those that dont have health coverage & need medical attention.   But when I have medical insurance' It just seams like my PP should see his PT's.


----------



## Catscankim (Mar 24, 2021)

earlene said:


> I guess I have to admit you are both right, *Kim* &* Peachy*.  I must admit, some nurses I worked with were more diligent at infection control than others, but all the others knew who was 'sloppy' and who was fastidious.  Those things did not go unnoticed or undocumented, as I can attest to as someone who had to document &/or re-train nurses who broke protocol.


Right, I need to be one of those watchers LOL. I was sitting in the ER one night and the designated watcher for hand sanitizing asked me if I sanitized my hands tonight. I'm like "only like 8,000 times, why?", and she marked off Radiology as being observed sanitizing their hands 8 times. 

I unhooked an IV and realized that I didn't have any red caps in my pocket like I normally do. I said to the nurse taking care of the pt and sitting at the nurses station if she could toss me a red cap (which are literally located everywhere AND are literally called red caps on the package). She didn't know what I was talking about and threw me a stop cock. I grabbed a swab and stuffed the end of the tubing in the package, opened the drawer and grabbed a red cap..."see this cap, it's red. It's a red cap. Look, it screws on the tubing to keep it clean." I guess in hindsight as I am typing this I coulda just plugged the iv back in, lol. But I was annoyed and let my annoyed self do what my annoyed self is gonna do LOL.


----------

